# What's the latest it gets dark in your city?



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

joaquin said:


> *In Las Vegas, the latest it gets dark is at 9:30, well at least in my part of town, where the lights aren't as bright. In the winter it gets drakest at almost 11*


Actually I looked up Vegas and the latest sunset is in June at 8:02pm. In the winter it gets dark at 4:25pm, not 11pm!!


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

rotten777 said:


> The tradeoff for that though (applys to all Northern locales) is that winter nights are long, though.
> 
> Here in the winter's peak, sunset usually is at 4:30, with total darkness by 5:00.


Sun sets at half past three but the sun rises at half past nine in the morning during the winter solstice.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

latest sunset in TA is at 7:51 PM


----------



## ratbear (Apr 17, 2006)

Seattle is the northern-most city in the continental U.S., so the sun sets pretty late, probably around 9:30 or so. It stays light enough to see usually until 10:30. On the other hand, during the winter it is dark when you leave for work and dark when you are coming home.


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Now,in the autumn,it getsdark around 17:30.
In the summer 20:45.


----------



## zappa (Jul 14, 2004)

On Solstice in Seattle, we're still seeing light at 11pm.


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

8:30 PM and sunrise at 5:56 for today in Toronto. Not as crazy though as some places, but long enough.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Saskatoon: 22:10

Hong Kong: 19:00


----------



## jonne (Jul 4, 2006)

Sunrise 4:08. Sunset 22:25. Length of day 18 h 17 min.

for Oulu, 12th of May


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*In San Francisco, the latest sunset occurs sometime between 8:30 - 8:45 PM at mid-summer (solstice).

In Panama (City), located in the tropic of Cancer, the latest sunset I recall is after 6:45 or before 7:00 PM.

Due to it's geographical location the range of sunset times in Panama is narrower (within 90 min.) than the west coast of the U. S. (within 4 hrs.) *


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Caracas this week:*

*Sunrise: 6:06
Sunset: 18:42*


----------



## Messed Up (Aug 19, 2005)

For Brisbane in summer
Sunrise 4.45 (earliest )
Sunset 6.48pm (latest)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen today:

Sunrise: 5:02 ( light around 4:45 )

Sunset: 21:11 ( dark around 21:30 )


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

zappa said:


> On Solstice in Seattle, we're still seeing *light at 11pm.*


*Uh, moonlight?*


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

9:10 pm is the latest time sun goes down in Seattle.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Panamaniac said:


> *In San Francisco, the latest sunset occurs sometime between 8:30 - 8:45 PM at mid-summer (solstice).
> 
> In Panama (City), located in the tropic of Cancer, the latest sunset I recall is after 6:45 or before 7:00 PM.
> 
> Due to it's geographical location the range of sunset times in Panama is narrower (within 90 min.) than the west coast of the U. S. (within 4 hrs.) *


Is that because LA & SF are further west?


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Panamaniac said:


> *In San Francisco, the latest sunset occurs sometime between 8:30 - 8:45 PM at mid-summer (solstice).
> 
> In Panama (City), located in the tropic of Cancer, the latest sunset I recall is after 6:45 or before 7:00 PM.
> 
> Due to it's geographical location the range of sunset times in Panama is narrower (within 90 min.) than the west coast of the U. S. (within 4 hrs.) *





Yardmaster said:


> Is that because LA & SF are further west?


*No, that's because those cities are further north (closer to the pole) than Panama (closer to the equator). Time zones (east/west) is a longitude issue; duration of sunlight on the earth's surface (north/south) is a latitude issue. I also understand that my previous mention of "west coast" was not only misleading, but (more importantly) irrelevant.*


----------

